
Sapphire Got People Talking About High End Credit Cards, Amex Reaping Benefits - jbredeche
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/amex-regrouped-after-being-stung-by-jpmorgan-s-sapphire-attack
======
nathanaldensr
Content marketing?

